# STRICTLY FAMILY & MILLENIUM CC



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

GET READY CUZ ITS COMIN uffin: uffin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

One mo time for the family


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Let's get ready to do the dam thang. One more time with the family and millenium. :yes:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

MAYBE I'LL HAVE MY 64 READY BY THEN :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'M ROLLING LIFTED THIS YEAR


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 23 2009, 08:56 AM~12791726
> *I'M ROLLING LIFTED THIS YEAR
> *


WHAT, YOU WEARING A PAIR OF STILTS TO THE PARK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 23 2009, 08:59 AM~12791767
> *WHAT, YOU WEARING A PAIR OF STILTS TO THE PARK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YEAH THEIR CALLED 72 BUICKS


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 23 2009, 09:03 AM~12791799
> *YEAH THEIR CALLED 72 BUICKS
> *


6 MONTHS:25DAYS:23HOURS:17MIN:44SECS START BUILDING SUCKA :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 23 2009, 09:07 AM~12791832
> *6 MONTHS:25DAYS:23HOURS:17MIN:44SECS START BUILDING SUCKA :0 :0 :0
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Simon que si!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Lets get ready for another day at the park .


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..good luck

Old Memories Webste


----------



## THA BOSS 214 (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB will be there :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for the picnic.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

SUPER BOWL TAILGATE PARTY IN WHITTIER!!!!
FEBRUARY 1st 2009
3:30pm KICK OFF!!!!

5 PROJECTIONS - 12 HDTV's
GREAT SOUND SYSTEM - OUTDOOR BAR B-Q
DRINK SPECIALS - RAFFLE PRIZES - LIVE DJ's
2 ROOMS - OVER 1000 CAPACITY!!!!!

FOR $50 BUCKS - ALL YOU CAN EAT & TAP BEER!!!!!

MANHATTAN LOUNGE
DOORS OPEN AT NOON
12703 PHILADELPHIA ST
WHITTIER, CA 90601

VIP BOTTLE SERVICE & RESERVATIONS ON SALE NOW!!!!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT FOR THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUBS :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You know G2G will be there!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*PARA ARRIBA*


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up bro


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

!!! TTMFT !!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*qvo*


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Might just roll through this one.......that is if i'm invited hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*DELTORO HYDRAULICS YOU GOT A SPECIAL INVITE FROM ME SHOOTER PRESIDENT OF MILLENIUM CC *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 11 2009, 11:52 PM~12980440
> *Might just roll through this one.......that is if i'm invited hno:  :nicoderm:
> *


come on homie you know you personally invited to this


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHAT UP MILENIEROS AND FAMILIEROS WERE EVERYONE @ :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 11 2009, 10:52 PM~12980440
> *Might just roll through this one.......that is if i'm invited hno:  :nicoderm:
> *


can i tag along hno:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 12 2009, 12:19 PM~12984459
> *WHAT UP MILENIEROS AND FAMILIEROS WERE EVERYONE @ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

whats up cant wait until the picnic my BLUE PASSION is going to be there..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Feb 13 2009, 10:35 PM~12999153
> *whats up cant wait until the picnic my BLUE PASSION is going to be there..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 12 2009, 06:12 PM~12986724
> *can i tag along hno:
> *



 of course you can we might need your trailer :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 12 2009, 02:55 AM~12981165
> *DELTORO HYDRAULICS YOU GOT A SPECIAL INVITE FROM ME SHOOTER PRESIDENT OF MILLENIUM CC
> *


 :thumbsup: coo thanks bro


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 14 2009, 04:33 PM~13004190
> * of course you can we might need your trailer  :0 :nicoderm:
> *


the trailer may be loaded with the new project :0 its almost ready to hit the streets


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 14 2009, 08:06 PM~13005225
> *the trailer may be loaded with the new project :0  its almost ready to hit the streets
> *


*SWEET*

Maybe I will drive mine :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*MCC AND SFCC READY FOR SAT FEB 21 @ THUG MANSION (MY HOUSE) :biggrin: SEE YOU VATOS THUR. :thumbsup:*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 17 2009, 11:57 AM~13029365
> *MCC AND SFCC READY FOR SAT FEB 21 @ THUG MANSION (MY HOUSE) :biggrin:  SEE YOU VATOS THUR. :thumbsup:
> *


Just make sure u have food & beer ready when we get there


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*CHALIO YOU KNO YOUR OUR COOK ESE CHALIO AKA CHEF PEPIN LOL 
NO DRINKING TILL AFTER DA MEETING THEN PURO PINCHE PARTY :barf: *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 18 2009, 07:32 PM~13044459
> *CHALIO YOU KNO YOUR OUR COOK ESE CHALIO AKA CHEF PEPIN LOL
> NO DRINKING TILL AFTER DA MEETING THEN PURO PINCHE PARTY  :barf:
> *


im start drinking before the meeting :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*PUES TE CHINGAS UNAS CUANTAS POR MI :thumbsup:*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*PARA ARRIVA* :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 17 2009, 12:57 PM~13029365
> *YOU MEAN THE SHOOTER WATTS MUSEUM LOL : :biggrin: *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT For the PICNIC


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

tommy look @ ur email...


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

KEEPIN THIS ON TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for the picnic 09


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Its Approved ...


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT............. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SEE YOU ON THE BLVD...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Feb 26 2009, 09:07 PM~13124351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD BROTHER!!!!!! GOOD JOB!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*JR YOUR GIRL GOT DOWN WITH THE FLYER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup*:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 27 2009, 01:19 PM~13130283
> *JR YOUR GIRL GOT DOWN WITH THE FLYER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks.....TTT....  :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Feb 26 2009, 11:07 PM~13124351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT! For Strictly Family and Millenium!


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

looking forward to the picnic....

damn, nice flyer by the way :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

ttt...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

wheres shooter at lol


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*HERE I AM VATO READY FOR NEXT SUNDAY :thumbsup: *


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

WHATS UP SHOOTER DOG!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*QVO MILENIEROS AND FAMILY :wave: *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for the picnic


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin: :nicoderm:

BUICKS GONNA BE GETTING SOME MILES ON HER THAT DAY


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Mar 5 2009, 11:01 PM~13198233
> *TTT for the picnic
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT for the picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

hey this is mr.veto to all the peritos thats kicking in on the
cruise night on sunday hope to see ya, 

peace out from the 
compton chapter.
viva millenium chapter


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for the picnic


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paqui 68 impala_@Mar 8 2009, 10:27 PM~13220806
> *TO THE TOP :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP PAQUI!! BOUT TIME U GET AN ACCOUNT HOMIE!!! :biggrin: 
TTMFT!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Mar 8 2009, 09:27 AM~13215997
> *TTT for the picnic
> *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paqui 68 impala_@Mar 8 2009, 08:27 PM~13220806
> *TO THE TOP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Mar 14 2009, 09:52 PM~13283292
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

GET OF THE INTERNET MY 71 AND WORK ON MY I POD


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 17 2009, 11:16 AM~13305133
> *GET OF THE INTERNET MY 71 AND WORK ON MY I POD
> *


what color was that ipod again? he just swang by my house tryin to sell me one, talkin bout the insurance to the impala is due so i got this ipod for sale :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

IT WAS A WHITE ONE GOT DAM ECONOMY GOT A MOFO SELLING HIS HOMIES I POD. LOL


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 17 2009, 11:16 AM~13305607
> *what color was that ipod again? he just swang by my house tryin to sell me one, talkin bout the insurance to the impala is due so i got this ipod for sale :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 17 2009, 01:03 PM~13305966
> *IT WAS A WHITE ONE GOT DAM ECONOMY GOT A MOFO SELLING HIS HOMIES I POD. LOL
> *


bout to call that nucca ezel from friday lmao :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

i wash yo car fo 2 dollas 
buy me a 40 fo my birffday .............. what today ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 17 2009, 12:16 PM~13305133
> *GET OF THE INTERNET MY 71 AND WORK ON MY I POD
> *


DID U SLAP ON THE SOUNDS ON THE VESPA ALREADY???


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

WERE HERE 2 HELP U WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 MORE INFO 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

WERE HERE 2 HELP U WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 MORE INFO 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TMFT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 20 2009, 06:02 AM~13335110
> *TMFT
> *


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

Offering more then 10 years of experience in dealing with custom made rim orders. Specializing in motocycle and car wire wheels. Each set of rim is American made from raw scratch to please each and every customers liking. We also specialize in repairing rims. Have an old set of rims you would like to restore? We can do it all! We also have lead hammers and knock off in stock if your interested.



     ;        ) 







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

YOU KNOW CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT uffin: CAN'T WAIT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 23 2009, 10:24 PM~13370754
> *YOU KNOW CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

:rofl: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ARE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE APRIL 4. I T WILL START AT 3:00PM TILL 10:00PM OR SO.. ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME AND SOLO RIDERS .PLEASE NO DRAMA THIS IS ALSO A FAMILY EVENT.THE FIRST ONE TURNED OUT REALLY NICE ....THIS TIME WE WILL BE ADDING TROPHIES FOR HOPPING.. 
THERE WILL BE A 1ST PLACE AND 2ND PLACE FOR SINGLE PUMP
AND THE SAME FOR DOUBLE PUMP....
THE WAY IT WILL GO DOWN IS THE 1ST SINGLE PUMP HOP WILL HAVE RULES NO WEIGHT ONCE SO EVER.STRICKTLY STREET.
THE 2ND HOP FOR SINGLE PUMP IS EVERYTHING GOES NO RULES..
AND FINALLY THE 3RD HOP WILL BE DOUBLE PUMPLE EVERYTHING GOES ..

THE CARS WILL BE CHECKED AND JUDGED BY MUFASA(CHRIS).. HE WONT BE 
COMPETTING BUT WILL EXHIBITION HIS CAR...


SO FOR ALL OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT YOUR CAR DOES IN INCHES COME OUT REPRESENT..LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME.. IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS 10in-100in

ANY QUESTIONS CALL TONY 626-806-4817


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:biggrin: see you guys next sunday


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>PARA ARRIVA</span>*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paqui 68 impala_@Mar 28 2009, 11:35 PM~13421206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for the picnic :yes:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Apr 7 2009, 11:47 AM~13507861
> *TTT for the picnic :yes:
> *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

just wanted to say family trends c.c. of santa ana will be there and if you guys want 2 check out bristol or to any car club 4rm L.A. come on down this sunday night dont miss out lots of hoppin lots of lowlows gets out of hand every year much love from O.C. to L.A.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Apr 9 2009, 11:19 AM~13527940
> *just wanted to say family trends c.c. of santa ana will be there and if you guys want 2 check out bristol or to any car club 4rm L.A. come on down this sunday night dont miss out lots of hoppin lots of lowlows gets out of hand every year much love from O.C. to L.A.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Apr 8 2009, 12:09 PM~13518997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

4 more month!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

:nicoderm:  TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: CITYWIDE


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 20 2009, 07:43 PM~13635358
> *:thumbsup: CITYWIDE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:uh: TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Apr 24 2009, 11:34 PM~13684507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!WTF!!!!


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## patron13 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kpN4PLvu-Y...player_embedded


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:uh: TTT[/SIZE]


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

[SIZE=14]TTT[/SIZE]


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 29 2009, 06:40 PM~13733853
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

!!!TTMFT!!!


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/16kusma.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/tyyu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@May 9 2009, 08:26 PM~13840245
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:loco: :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 10 2009, 05:02 AM~13841893
> *:loco: :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## We CaN line it uP (May 12, 2009)




----------



## We CaN line it uP (May 12, 2009)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
JULY 12, 2009 
FOOD SERVED FROM 12P.M until food is gone
ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITIED TROPHYS WILL BE GIVEN.....
HOP OFF!!!!! FUN GAMES AND RAFFEL'S

FRANK BONELLI REGIONAL PARK
DIRECTIONS; 57 FWY BETWEEN 210 AN 10 EXIT VIA VERDE/RAGING WATERS 
FOLLOW SIGNS


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 12 2009, 09:25 PM~13869538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 20 2009, 09:08 PM~12765412
> *GET READY CUZ ITS COMIN uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 20 2009, 09:08 PM~12765412
> *GET READY CUZ ITS COMIN uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 20 2009, 09:08 PM~12765412
> *GET READY CUZ ITS COMIN uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paqui 68 impala_@May 20 2009, 08:18 AM~13945884
> *TTT
> *


Watsup compa Paqui


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paqui 68 impala_@May 21 2009, 05:18 PM~13961693
> *TTT
> *


WHATS CRACKIN BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER!!!! HOPE ALL IS WELL OVER ON UR SIDE OF TOWN PAQUI!!!! 
WHATS UP WIT 68? 
AND NO MY SISTER WONT BE AT THE PICNIC NIKKUH!!! HAHAHAHAH!!!! :biggrin: 
YOU REMEMBER THEM CHICKEN BONES!!HAHAHAHAH!!!!

TTMFT FOR DA FAMILY & MILLENIUM!!!!!
SEE U HOMIES THERE!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*ARRIVA*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@May 24 2009, 09:50 PM~13986972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT 4 THE HOMIES


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

GOOD JOB ON THE TUG OF WAR STREETSTYLE C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

good event! everyone had a good time. hope to make it again next year!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@May 24 2009, 07:19 PM~13986731
> *ARRIVA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!
QVO HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

* ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP...!!!!!*


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

salas engraving 626-840-58-71


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN SHOOTER!! DID ALEX PIC UP DAT DASHBOARD YET??? 
TTMFT!!!!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

aye shooter do you travel everywhere with your set of mariachis lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dx85RoSKME 





jk

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 2 2009, 12:41 PM~14072628
> *aye shooter do you travel everywhere with your set of mariachis lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dx85RoSKME
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

YUP RICK DATS HOW I ROLL LOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 9 2009, 10:33 AM~14138516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 11 2009, 10:04 PM~14167455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 11 2009, 10:32 PM~14167808
> *
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 17 2009, 10:01 PM~14223826
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC+Jun 16 2009, 03:09 AM~14203965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB will be there homie ya know.you guys got down on them flyers.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jun 23 2009, 10:45 AM~14272128
> *THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB will be there homie ya know.you guys got down on them flyers.
> *


ORALE, SEE U THERE HOMIE!!!
TTMFT!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jun 23 2009, 10:39 AM~14272581
> *ORALE, SEE U THERE HOMIE!!!
> TTMFT!!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: hotwheels..you know ISLANDERS C.C. have to come and show some love. BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 23 2009, 12:51 PM~14273240
> *:biggrin: hotwheels..you know ISLANDERS C.C. have to come and show some love. BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


YEA DAT BRUTHA!!!!  
U KNO HOW WE DO IT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jun 24 2009, 10:13 AM~14282952
> *TTMFT!!!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: isn't this at the dodger stadium???, will it be wrong to sport my *GIANTS</span> gear??????*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 24 2009, 10:50 AM~14283305
> *:biggrin: isn't this at the dodger stadium???, will it be wrong to sport my GIANTS</span> gear??????
> *


*


LMAO I WOULD DO THE SAME IF I HEAD UP THERE BIG DOGG :roflmao:

BUT YOU KNOW IT'S ALL ABOUT THE DODGERS HOMIE :cheesy: LOL*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 24 2009, 06:25 PM~14287618
> *LMAO I WOULD DO THE SAME IF I HEAD UP THERE BIG DOGG :roflmao:
> 
> BUT YOU KNOW IT'S ALL ABOUT THE DODGERS HOMIE  :cheesy:  LOL
> *


 :biggrin: it's all good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

hells yeah homie time is flying by real fast


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!
FO DA FAMILY & MILLENIUM!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 20 2009, 08:08 PM~12765412
> *GET READY CUZ ITS COMIN uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


ALL U GOING TO HAVE YOUR CARS READY TO HOP SORRY I MEAN THOSE CHIPPER IM COMING FOR U


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jul 4 2009, 12:48 AM~14377813
> *ALL U GOING TO HAVE YOUR CARS READY TO HOP SORRY I MEAN THOSE CHIPPER IM COMING FOR U
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN, GET OFF DA NUTS HOMIE!!!! CUZ U AINT GONNA DO SHIT BUT RUN UR MOUTH!!!!
 
STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB, MAKING HATERS SINCE 2000!!!! CANT STOP WONT STOP!!!!! STRICTLY FAMILY TO DA MOTHERFUCKIN TOP!!!!

TTMFT IV SFCC & MCC!!!! SEE U HOMIES THERE!!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 6 2009, 05:32 PM~14395526
> *T.T.T.
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*ITS ALMOST HERE * :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jul 6 2009, 09:17 PM~14397503
> *ITS ALMOST HERE  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN SHOOTER!!?! 
TTMFT!!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

WASSUP STRICTLY FAM AND MILLENIUM CC - BIG RASTA FROM THE BAY SENDING LOVE TO THE FOLKS DOWN SOUTH. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW...COMING DOWN FROM THE BAY!!!! - ONE LOVE - WHAT UP HOTWHEELS AND 310-SFCC


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 7 2009, 11:22 AM~14402303
> * WASSUP STRICTLY FAM AND MILLENIUM CC - BIG RASTA FROM THE BAY SENDING LOVE TO THE FOLKS DOWN SOUTH. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW...COMING DOWN FROM THE BAY!!!! - ONE LOVE - WHAT UP HOTWHEELS AND 310-SFCC
> *


WHATS GOOD WIT U BIG RASTA? HOWS LIFE UP NORTH BRUTHA? CANT WAIT FO DA PICNIC IT WILL B OFF DA HOOK!!!
uffin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 7 2009, 02:21 PM~14404361
> *WHATS GOOD WIT U BIG RASTA? HOWS LIFE UP NORTH BRUTHA? CANT WAIT FO DA PICNIC IT WILL B OFF DA HOOK!!!
> uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: what's on the menu....I'M STARVING!!!!! - everything is cool here da bay, maxing and relaxing - passing the DUTCHIE on da lef hand side :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!
 
ITS ALL GOOD BIG RASTA!!! I WILL MAKE SURE TO HAVE SOMETHING FO U PLAYA!!
:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Jul 9 2009, 12:38 PM~14423734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats RIGHT TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 9 2009, 03:35 PM~14425744
> *dats RIGHT TTMFT!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)

*LA1983REGAL FROM L.A.'S FINEST C.C. WILL B THERE  *[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:0 Almost time homies :yes: :yes:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

ALRIGHT SHOOTER WE'RE POSTIN UP AT THE PARK ON LIVE FEED STATUS LOCO








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!
YEA DAT!!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 20 2009, 08:08 PM~12765412
> *GET READY CUZ ITS COMIN uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


GET READY FOR WHAT U ANIT NO HOPPERS ALL CHIPPERS


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jul 10 2009, 11:30 AM~14433955
> *GET READY FOR WHAT U ANIT NO HOPPERS ALL CHIPPERS
> *


SERIOUSLY MAN, U STILL HERE HOMIE!!! DONT U KNOW U CANT TOUCH MY FAMILY!!!! WE DONT SWEAT MOTHERFUCKERS LIKE U!!! SO KICK ROCKS PARTNA!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jul 10 2009, 10:30 AM~14433955
> *GET READY FOR WHAT U ANIT NO HOPPERS ALL CHIPPERS
> *


man he still got our dick in his mouth lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up people everyone ready


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jul 10 2009, 09:30 AM~14433955
> *GET READY FOR WHAT U ANIT NO HOPPERS ALL CHIPPERS
> *


SHUT IT BIACH YOU AINT SHIT BUT ANOTHER FLEE ON MY COLLAH :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jul 10 2009, 10:30 PM~14440940
> *TTT
> *


sup bro :biggrin: i see tht old biach is talking shit :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## MAKING HATERZ (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT FO DA FAMILY & MILLENUIM!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 12 2009, 12:46 PM~14449506
> *TTMFT FO DA FAMILY & MILLENUIM!!!
> 
> *


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 12 2009, 12:46 PM~14449506
> *TTMFT FO DA FAMILY & MILLENUIM!!!
> 
> *


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe my impala will be done in time (unlikely).


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 13 2009, 11:13 AM~14456990
> *Maybe my impala will be done in time (unlikely).
> *


KEEP PUSHIN HOMIE, U HAVE A MONTH TO GO!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ (Jul 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTMFT :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

WE WILL B THERE


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topaz81869_@Jul 15 2009, 04:55 PM~14486284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTMFT FOR MY FAMILY AND MILLENIUM :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 19 2009, 11:32 AM~14517663
> *TTMFT FOR MY FAMILY AND MILLENIUM  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 21 2009, 06:55 PM~14543213
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 21 2009, 07:02 PM~14543299
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey you! How's it going??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 21 2009, 07:10 PM~14543402
> *Hey you!  How's it going??
> *


IT'S GOING GOOD! HOW'S EVERYTHING WITH YOU?
I SEE YOU MADE IT TO THE MEETING HERE IN L.A. AND SPOKE A FEW WORDS!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WUTS UP FAMILY AND MILLENIUM, U KNOW THAT THE WESTSIDE CC WILL BE THERE........ :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

its less than a month away hope evry one is ready :biggrin: cuz im not


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 22 2009, 06:14 AM~14547228
> *IT'S GOING GOOD! HOW'S EVERYTHING WITH YOU?
> I SEE YOU MADE IT TO THE MEETING HERE IN L.A. AND SPOKE A FEW WORDS!!
> *


Yup I sure did! Where were you??? I drove down from San Luis Obispo then back to Santa Barbara. I don't think you had as long as a drive as me. So?????? :biggrin: I said what I felt was needed to be said. Listening to the meetings and following it, things that are important were being lost. The whole thing sounded like it was turning into a money ordeal, so I did what I felt was needed to be said and done.  I'll do it again and again and again until my point is heard loud and clear and realized. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 03:05 PM~14552022
> *its less than a month away hope evry one is ready :biggrin: cuz im not
> *


 hno:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 02:05 PM~14552022
> *its less than a month away hope evry one is ready :biggrin: cuz im not
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 03:05 PM~14552022
> *its less than a month away hope evry one is ready :biggrin: cuz im not
> *


get ready!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2009, 02:49 PM~14563107
> *
> *


WUTS A MATTER WICKEDKUSTOMS, WHY THE SAD FACES??????


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 23 2009, 02:57 PM~14563184
> *WUTS A MATTER WICKEDKUSTOMS, WHY THE SAD FACES??????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>EVERYONE RDY *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

Back In The Good Ol' Days, Elysian Park


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 20 2009, 08:08 PM~12765412
> *GET READY CUZ ITS COMIN uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT HOMIES. LETS SEE HOW THIS NEW SPOT TURNS OUT.


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :worship: :wave:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jul 25 2009, 05:31 PM~14580771
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt
:wave: Shooter!


----------



## MR GREEN (Jun 4, 2009)

fo show LA CARTEL WILL BE THERE :machinegun: :machinegun: dis is MR GREEN

HAVE DA CORONAS CHILLLINNN


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 27 2009, 09:45 AM~14592510
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHAT UP HOT WHEEL*


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jul 27 2009, 01:27 PM~14594159
> *WHAT UP HOT WHEEL
> *


QVO CARNAL!!!! HOWS EVERYTHING OVA THERE??? DAYUM ESE WE DEFINITELY NEED TO HAVE A CORONA HOMEBOY!!!  TELL ALL THE HOMIES I SAID QVO!!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

SUP BORACHOS :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2009, 11:46 PM~14601167
> *SUP BORACHOS  :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW AINT NO PARTY LIKE A FAMILY/MILLENIUM PARY, CUZ DA PARTY DONT STOP!!!!!!
WAIT PASS ME THE BUCKET.............. :barf: HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jul 28 2009, 02:40 PM~14606153
> *
> *


dayum, whats crackin eric, i was callin u last week loko for sum of ur expertise! holla when u get a chance!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

YOU KNOW THE COUNCIL C.C WILL BE THERE FO SHO! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jul 28 2009, 03:19 PM~14607849
> *YOU KNOW THE COUNCIL C.C WILL BE THERE FO SHO! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

*FUCK THA HATERZ *


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

*FUCK THA HATERZ *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 07:23 AM~14583832
> *ttt
> :wave: Shooter!
> *




*HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC SOFTIN*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jul 30 2009, 03:25 PM~14630278
> *uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Almost that time Homies...
the count down will begin...... 

17 more days and counting.....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

16 AND COUNTING :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

YA MERO HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:  TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

hno:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 4 2009, 11:54 AM~14671906
> *hno:
> *


Almost time :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

ALSO THERE WILL BE THE TROPHIES 

1ST PLACE CLUB PARTICIPATION
2ND PLACE CLUB PARTICIPATION
AND
FURTHEST DISTANCE


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :worship: hno:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 4 2009, 03:26 PM~14674551
> *ALSO THERE WILL BE THE TROPHIES
> 
> 1ST PLACE CLUB PARTICIPATION
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

hno:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

11 more days Gente.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 5 2009, 09:14 AM~14682365
> *11 more days Gente.
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WHERE'S THE RACCOON?? :dunno:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

[email protected]!!!
WHATS CRACKEN SHOOTER U STILL COMIN DOWN TO THE PAD TONIGHT!!!!! I GOT DA CORONAS ON ICE ALREADY! U KNOW HOW IT GOES WHEN DA FAMILY & MILLENIUM GET TOGETHER, SHIT AINT NOTHIN CHANGED BUT THE AREA CODE ESE!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What people just 10 more days.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 6 2009, 12:02 PM~14694019
> *What people just 10 more days.
> *



:yes: :yes: hno:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

7 more days :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*JUST A FEW MORE DAYS* :worship: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 10 2009, 05:59 PM~14729816
> *JUST A FEW MORE DAYS  :worship:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


6 more days :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 10 2009, 05:59 PM~14729816
> *JUST A FEW MORE DAYS  :worship:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY CANT WAIT SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 11 2009, 12:23 PM~14737030
> *HEY CANT WAIT SEE YOU GUYS THERE
> *


HEY THANKS.....LOL
 
WUTS UP QUEEN :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 10 2009, 06:59 PM~14729816
> *JUST A FEW MORE DAYS  :worship:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

79 CHEVY MONTE CARLO (AKA CHOP TOP)(AKA TRAINING DAY) WILL BE THERE ..... :0 ANYBODY WANT TO PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 11 2009, 02:31 PM~14737611
> *HEY THANKS.....LOL
> 
> WUTS UP QUEEN :biggrin:
> *


sup david


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for the picnic. T T T


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

just in case anybodies lost or uncertain


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*4 MORE DAYS * hno: hno:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 20 2009, 07:08 PM~12765412
> *GET READY CUZ ITS COMIN uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

shit i got to prime my car block it spray it and pinstrip it by sunday :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 11 2009, 09:23 PM~14743119
> *sup david
> *


SEE U THERE :wave:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2009, 10:44 PM~14743716
> *just in case anybodies lost or uncertain
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RICK U GHETTO, U SPRAY PAINTED OVER THE MAPQUEST MAP......LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THEY SHOULDNT GET LOST WITH THIS MAP THOUGH.......


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*ôضطٸكزصٿٱ٣٣سض*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 12 2009, 04:23 PM~14749541
> *DAMN RICK U GHETTO, U SPRAY PAINTED OVER THE MAPQUEST MAP......LOL
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


hells yeah uffin: thas how we do it in south central lol uffin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ (Jul 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2009, 05:25 PM~14749552
> *ôضطٸكزصٿٱ٣٣سض
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTMT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2009, 11:44 PM~14743716
> *just in case anybodies lost or uncertain
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I checked out this post.... I would have gone to the wrong spot and thought I came up on some good parking spaces.... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 12 2009, 10:21 PM~14753406
> *Glad I checked out this post....  I would have gone to the wrong spot and thought I came up on some good parking spaces.... :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha imagine that one would of thought you showed up before the hosts lol


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2009, 11:44 PM~14743716
> *just in case anybodies lost or uncertain
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2009, 03:37 PM~14749654
> *hells yeah uffin: thas how we do it in south central lol uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 12 2009, 09:21 PM~14753406
> *Glad I checked out this post....  I would have gone to the wrong spot and thought I came up on some good parking spaces.... :biggrin:
> *



THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN A KNEE SLAPPER.....


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

almost there family :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:21 AM~14756760
> *almost there family  :biggrin:
> *


WUT UP SHREK ARE YA BRINGIN CARS FROM SD?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 13 2009, 09:29 AM~14756208
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


U FUCKERS BETTER GO CABRONES


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 13 2009, 12:19 PM~14757823
> *WUT UP SHREK ARE YA BRINGIN CARS FROM SD?
> *


WEST UP D!!! YEA WE BRINGIN 2 CARS UP!! CANT WAIT!!! ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I HAVE BEEEN TO ELYSIAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 13 2009, 12:16 PM~14759063
> *WEST UP D!!! YEA WE BRINGIN 2 CARS UP!! CANT WAIT!!! ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I HAVE BEEEN TO ELYSIAN!!! :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE, LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 13 2009, 01:16 PM~14759063
> *WEST UP D!!! YEA WE BRINGIN 2 CARS UP!! CANT WAIT!!! ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I HAVE BEEEN TO ELYSIAN!!! :biggrin:
> *


HI MIJO SEE YOU SUNDAY


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

almost ready Almost ready by the way <span style='color:blue'>*FUCK THE RAIDERS *


----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2009, 02:38 PM~14760894
> *almost ready Almost ready by the way <span style='color:blue'>FUCK THE RAIDERS
> *


 :angry: fuckyou homie!!! 

RAIDERS NATION!!!! 

FUCK YOUR COWGIRLS!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL BUCHE_@Aug 13 2009, 02:42 PM~14760930
> *:angry:  fuckyeah homie!!!
> 
> FUCK RAIDERS NATION!!!!
> ...


:cheesy: i know


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 13 2009, 01:16 PM~14759063
> *WEST UP D!!! YEA WE BRINGIN 2 CARS UP!! CANT WAIT!!! ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I HAVE BEEEN TO ELYSIAN!!! :biggrin:
> *


YA HEARD :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2009, 02:38 PM~14760894
> *almost ready Almost ready by the way BIG BAD RAIDER NATION  :thumbsup: *


----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 14 2009, 07:00 AM~14767594
> *COWGIRLS GOT SPANKED :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BIG BAD RAIDER NATION    :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: 


Fuck Cowgirls


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 14 2009, 09:00 AM~14767594
> *COWGIRLS GOT SPANKED :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BIG BAD RAIDER NATION    :thumbsup:
> *


CALM DOWN DOG ITS JUST PRE SEASON :biggrin: TRAIDERS ARE GONNA CHOKE WHEN THE SEASON STARTS


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 13 2009, 02:27 PM~14759196
> *HI MIJO SEE YOU SUNDAY
> *


FO SHO CANT WAIT, SHOULD BE A NICE WEEKEND!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 14 2009, 09:20 AM~14767774
> *FO SHO CANT WAIT, SHOULD BE A NICE WEEKEND!!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2009, 07:18 AM~14767753
> *CALM  DOWN  DOG  ITS  JUST PRE  SEASON  :biggrin: TRAIDERS  ARE  GONNA  CHOKE  WHEN  THE  SEASON STARTS
> *


Will see on nov 26


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL BUCHE_@Aug 14 2009, 09:37 AM~14767923
> *Will see on nov 26
> *


YES WE WILL


----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2009, 08:15 AM~14768239
> *YES WE  WILL
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2009, 09:21 AM~14767791
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN SMILEY!!! SEE U SUNDAY OR WHAT?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2009, 07:18 AM~14767753
> *CALM  DOWN  DOG  ITS  JUST PRE  SEASON  :biggrin: TRAIDERS  ARE  GONNA  CHOKE  WHEN  THE  SEASON STARTS
> *


x56874984984846814864867184914184974564951650955195195198549841984651961


----------



## EL BUCHE (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2009, 10:27 AM~14769510
> *x56874984984846814864867184914184974564951650955195195198549841984651961
> *


Oh shit you alive... :nono:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup Gente only 2 more days....


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 14 2009, 01:13 PM~14770989
> *Sup Gente only 2 more days....
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 14 2009, 10:49 AM~14768559
> *WHATS CRACKIN SMILEY!!! SEE U SUNDAY OR WHAT?
> 
> 
> *


YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2009, 07:30 PM~14773926
> *YOU  KNOW  WE  WILL BE  THERE  TO  SUPPORT  YOU  GUYS
> *


Thanks homie will see you guys sunday


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

30 more hours and counting


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: WICKEDKUSTOMS, MR NOPAL
:wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

24 hrs and counting :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2009, 06:59 AM~14776658
> *24 hrs and counting  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

hno: hno: Just a few more hours


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

cant wait till tommorrow see all you guys there :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Dukes Pasadena and Gangs To Grace will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

WAKING UP AT 4AM...GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67+Aug 15 2009, 09:46 PM~14781804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Aug 15 2009, 04:42 PM~14779272
> *
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

will be out there in a few hours cant wait :biggrin: someone bring menudo for the cruda holmes


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Its that time gente let do the dam thing wiff the FAMILY AND MILLENIUM CC'S


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

Wut time does this show start?


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@Aug 16 2009, 06:22 AM~14782986
> *Wut time does this show start?
> *


Starting to get packed already


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

Dam I need to get my ass up there b4 it's over!
Lol


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm just got a call from work, might have to run out to riverside. I'm all ready to head to LA stopped in Pomona to get some flyers and got the call. Well I might see you guys later on......


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

nice turnout.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Had a Goodtime nice turnout see U at the next one.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS. THE NEW SPOT IS OK,JUST NEED TO WORK OUT ALL THE BUGS!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS FOR THE PARKING SPOTS GOOD LOOKING OUT.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Just want to thank everyone that showed up and supported our show had a good turn out


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: what up to all the Family& Millenium nice turn out :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14787917
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS. THE NEW SPOT IS OK,JUST NEED TO WORK OUT ALL THE BUGS!!!!!
> *



I AGREE. THE AREA RECOMMENDED AND SET BY THE CITY HAS A LOT OF POTENTIAL IF THE CITY WOULD ALLOW THE CARS TO PARK ON THE GRASS {OLD SCHOOL} STYLE TO RELIEVE THE STREET CONJESTION DUE TO THE STREETS ARE VERY NARROW CAUSING TRAFFIC JAM ISSUES IN EITHER DIRECTION. ALSO THE PARK IS NEED OF MORE RESTROOMS ESPECIALLY FOR THE LADIES AND CHILDREN. AGAIN LIKE I STATED EARLIER THIS IS A PROMISING AREA IF THOSE THINGS CAN BE IMPLAMENTED FOR THE SAKE OF SPACE TO EASE TRAFFIC AND EASE OF PARKING FOR THE RIDES THIS PARK AREA CAN WORK.  

AND JOB WELL DONE TO STRICTLY FAMILY FOR THE FIRST TRIAL RUN OF THE PARK. KEEP UP THE POSITIVE WORK. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 16 2009, 09:48 PM~14788711
> *I AGREE. THE AREA RECOMMENDED AND SET BY THE CITY HAS A LOT OF POTENTIAL IF THE CITY WOULD  ALLOW THE CARS TO PARK ON THE GRASS {OLD SCHOOL} STYLE TO RELIEVE THE STREET CONJESTION DUE TO THE STREETS ARE VERY NARROW CAUSING TRAFFIC JAM ISSUES IN EITHER DIRECTION. ALSO THE PARK IS NEED OF MORE RESTROOMS ESPECIALLY FOR THE LADIES AND CHILDREN. AGAIN LIKE I STATED EARLIER THIS IS A PROMISING AREA IF THOSE THINGS CAN BE IMPLAMENTED FOR THE SAKE OF SPACE TO EASE TRAFFIC AND EASE OF PARKING FOR THE RIDES THIS PARK AREA CAN WORK.
> 
> AND JOB WELL DONE TO STRICTLY FAMILY FOR THE FIRST TRIAL RUN OF THE PARK. KEEP UP THE POSITIVE WORK.  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


VERY WELL PUT JROCK...I HAD A GOOD TIME, BUT THAT WALK UP THE HILL IS A KILLER TO WATCH THE HOP :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

I SAY BACK TO THE PALMS THATS THE SPOT!!! COOL FOR A TRIAL RUN ITS GOOD TO TRY DIFFERENT AREA BUT, AINT NOTHING LIKE THE OG PALMS. THANKS TO BOTH CLUBS FOR HAVEING A GOOD PICNIC, GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE . ' GRACIAS' THE QUEEN


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD FOOD AND DRINKS THANKS :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 17 2009, 12:04 AM~14789429
> *I SAY BACK TO THE PALMS THATS THE SPOT!!! COOL FOR A TRIAL RUN ITS GOOD TO TRY DIFFERENT AREA BUT, AINT NOTHING LIKE THE OG PALMS. THANKS TO BOTH CLUBS FOR HAVEING A GOOD PICNIC, GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE .  ' GRACIAS'  THE QUEEN
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Aug 16 2009, 09:48 PM~14788711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR RIGHT AINT NOTHING LIKE THE OG PALMS.....BUT WE HAVE BEEN GETTING A LOT OF COOPERATION FROM THE CITY OF LA...WHICH IS A REALLY GOOD THING SO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY SHOWED THAT WERE WILLING TO WORK WITH THEM AS LONG AS WE WORK TOGETHER



AND TELL ME IT WASN'T NICE TO NOT GET HARRASSED BY COPS ALL THE TIME....THEY SHOWED THEIR PRESENCE BUT KEPT IT REALLY COOL WITH US.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP AND SUPPORTED THE EVENT*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 17 2009, 07:24 AM~14790710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pictures big mike


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

CHALIO, MI 71


:wave:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 17 2009, 07:59 AM~14790979
> *CHALIO, MI 71
> :wave:
> *


what up shooter


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 17 2009, 06:59 AM~14790979
> *CHALIO, MI 71
> :wave:
> *


What sup shooter... how haugover?


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WUTS UP EVERYONE, THANKS MELLINIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY FOR THE GOOD HOSPITALITY. THE WESTSIDE HAD A GOOD TIME AND THE PICNIC WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. THERE ARE SOME WRINKLES TO BE IRONED OUT, BUT I KNOW THATS IN THE WORKS ALREADY. I HEARD SOME GOOD IDEAS THAT ARE GONNA BE USED FOR NEXT YEARS PICNIC AND I HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT WELL.

FOR ALL THOSE WHO ATTENDED AND HAVE QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS PLEASE MAKE SURE U GUYS STAY TUNED FOR MEETING #3 WITH THE CITY AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. I TRY TO MAKE SO U GUYS CAN HEAR AND SEE FOR YA SELVES WHAT WE AS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND CITY ARE TRYING TO DO SO THAT WE CAN CONTINUE TO HAVE OUR EVENTS AT ELYSIAN PARK.

I ALSO WANT TO THANK COUNCILMAN ED REYES FOR COMING OUT ON SUNDAY AND LISTENING TO THOSE PRESENT AT THE CLUBS MEETING WE HELD AT THE PICNIC AND SPEAKING TO US ABOUT THE CONCERS HE WITNESSED HIMSELF THAT DAY BY BEING THERE.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 17 2009, 10:53 AM~14791963
> *WUTS UP EVERYONE, THANKS MELLINIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY FOR THE GOOD HOSPITALITY. THE WESTSIDE HAD A GOOD TIME AND THE PICNIC WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. THERE ARE SOME WRINKLES TO BE IRONED OUT, BUT I KNOW THATS IN THE WORKS ALREADY. I HEARD SOME GOOD IDEAS THAT ARE GONNA BE USED FOR NEXT YEARS PICNIC AND I HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT WELL.
> 
> FOR ALL THOSE WHO ATTENDED AND HAVE QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS PLEASE MAKE SURE U GUYS STAY TUNED FOR MEETING #3 WITH THE CITY AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. I TRY TO MAKE SO U GUYS CAN HEAR AND SEE FOR YA SELVES WHAT WE AS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND CITY ARE TRYING TO DO SO THAT WE CAN CONTINUE TO HAVE OUR EVENTS AT ELYSIAN PARK.
> ...


SI SE PUEDE!!!!!
GOOD JOB EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

Thanks to all the car clubs and solo riders that supported our picnic it was a nice turn out hope to see you guys sunday at whittier from big beto


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*TE AVENTATES VATO *


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 17 2009, 10:44 AM~14792466
> *TE AVENTATES VATO
> *


GOOD JOB SPIDER HELPING OUT THE HOMIES WITH THE TRAFFIC


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 17 2009, 09:44 AM~14792466
> *TE AVENTATES VATO
> *


SIMON, HE DID A HELL OF A JOB AND BOY WAS HE HAVING FUN...... :biggrin: 

BIG THUMBS UP FOR U HOMEBOY :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry for leaving early, but worked called again and I had to go out to Riverside. I knew I should have just went in the morning and get it over with it...

Great Trun out had a blast while I was there!!! Thanks to Strictly Family and Millenium CC for a great Sunday afternoon!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 17 2009, 09:44 AM~14792466
> *TE AVENTATES VATO
> *


Gave the homie a 12pack :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 17 2009, 12:52 PM~14793127
> *Gave the homie a 12pack :thumbsup:
> *




*YOU KNOW IT VATO 12 PK OF CORONAS ON ICE*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 17 2009, 11:35 AM~14793514
> *YOU KNOW IT VATO 12 PK OF CORONAS ON ICE
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Where pic at??? Post them up!!


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

here some of the hops


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

Pictures


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Aug 17 2009, 02:47 PM~14795391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS PORNO!!!


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CLEAN PICS!!!THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 17 2009, 02:51 PM~14795458
> *NICE PICS PORNO!!!
> *


some came out repeated hope no one gets offended if there car gets posted...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

Just want to thank you guys for showing Ohana a good time. The spot was good, the food was good, and the rides...Firme!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Aug 17 2009, 04:04 PM~14795591
> *some came out repeated hope no one gets offended if there car gets posted...
> *


GREAT PICS BROTHER... :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

who else gots pics and also much props go out to spyder for helping us out with the traffic


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT HOPE EVRYONE ENJOYD THEM SELFS


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 17 2009, 09:30 PM~14799704
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT HOPE EVRYONE ENJOYD THEM SELFS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 17 2009, 08:32 PM~14799745
> *:yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 17 2009, 10:30 PM~14799704
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT HOPE EVRYONE ENJOYD THEM SELFS
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*BIG THANKS TO THE HOMIE SPYDER FOR ALL THE HELP OUT THERE NOT JUST THE TRAFFIC BUT THE OTHER THINGS HE TOOK CARE OF HE KNOWS WHAT I MEAN...

ALSO WANT TO GIVE THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT TO STICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUB ON OUR 9TH ANNUAL PICNIC..

CONGRATS TO THE CLUBS THAT TOOK THE TROPHIES,

*THE COUNCEL 1ST PLACE CLUB PARTICIPATION
*OUR STYLE 2ND PLACE CLUB PARTICIPATION
*MAJESTICS SANTA BARBARA FURTHEST DISTANCE

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE NEXT YEAR.

LIKE WE ALLWAYS SAY BIGGER AND HOPEFULLY BETTER NEXT YEAR....*


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I CAME FROM RIALTO... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 17 2009, 11:15 PM~14801065
> *I CAME FROM RIALTO... :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:19 PM~14801106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLICKS BIG MIKE....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

THANKS TO ALL WHO SHOWED UP AND SHOWED THERE SUPPORT FOR OUR 9TH ANNUAL PICNIC. I HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES ENJOYED THE DAY AND THE NEW LOCATION. WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU THERE TO CELEBRATE ANOTHER YEAR AND LOOK FORWARD TO MANY MORE uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 17 2009, 10:21 PM~14801126
> *NICE FLICKS BIG MIKE....
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 17 2009, 11:22 PM~14801142
> *THANKS TO ALL WHO SHOWED UP AND SHOWED THERE SUPPORT FOR OUR 9TH ANNUAL PICNIC. I HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES ENJOYED THE DAY AND THE NEW LOCATION. WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU THERE TO CELEBRATE ANOTHER YEAR AND LOOK FORWARD TO MANY MORE uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME FAMILY PIC CARNAL ....
POST UP MORE FLICKS


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:23 PM~14801145
> *:nicoderm:
> *


HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE ....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

WHAT UP BIG JR :wave:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 17 2009, 10:27 PM~14801183
> *HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE ....
> *


yea i had a good time for sure, ill be out there next year again  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS.... THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO SHOWED SUPPORT TO MILLENIUM CAR CLUB AND STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB INCLUDING SAN DIEGO CHAPTER... HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS ENJOYED YOURSELVES... 

:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:31 PM~14801214
> *yea i had a good time for sure, ill be out there next year again   :thumbsup:
> *


COOL HOMIE ... :h5:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

DAM I NEED SOME SLEEP LOL MO FO KEEPS DOUBLE PASTIN LOL. I'LL POST UP THE REST TOMORROW FA SHO uffin: 

SUP BIG MIKE!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

WELL BIG HOMIES I'M CALLING IT A NIGHT SEE EVERYONE BACK LATER....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 17 2009, 10:38 PM~14801291
> *DAM I NEED SOME SLEEP LOL MO FO KEEPS DOUBLE PASTIN LOL. I'LL POST UP THE REST TOMORROW FA SHO uffin:
> 
> SUP BIG MIKE!
> *


wat up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

Picnic was sick!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 17 2009, 10:36 PM~14801273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR SHARING THE PICS RICK......


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 17 2009, 10:18 PM~14801098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS TOO, BIG MIKE! :thumbsup: I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO PUT MY NAME ON THE BOTTOM CORNER ON MY PICS.... :biggrin: WUT PROGRAM DO U NEED? ALSO BIG MIKE DID U TAKE ANY PICS OF OUR WESTSIDE CARS? IF SO CAN U POST THEM UP?.......


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

NICE PICS EVERYBODY THANKS FOR SHARING!!! IT LOOKS LIKE EVERY ONE THAT ATTEND HAD A GOOD TIME.....DIN'T MAKE THIS TIME :angry: BUT LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTEND NEXT ONE...........TILL THEM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP UP THE MOVEMENT......


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 18 2009, 10:25 AM~14804195
> *NICE PICS EVERYBODY THANKS FOR SHARING!!! IT LOOKS LIKE EVERY ONE THAT ATTEND HAD A GOOD TIME.....DIN'T MAKE THIS TIME :angry:  BUT LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTEND NEXT ONE...........TILL THEM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP UP THE MOVEMENT......
> *


what up drifter yeah it was good hopefully you out here next year


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 18 2009, 11:25 AM~14804195
> *NICE PICS EVERYBODY THANKS FOR SHARING!!! IT LOOKS LIKE EVERY ONE THAT ATTEND HAD A GOOD TIME.....DIN'T MAKE THIS TIME :angry:  BUT LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTEND NEXT ONE...........TILL THEM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP UP THE MOVEMENT......
> *


QVO DRIFTER!!! WHATS CRACKEN ON UR SIDE OF TOWN?? U STILL ROLLIN OUT HERE IN SEPTEMBER??


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 18 2009, 10:27 AM~14804211
> *what up drifter yeah it was good hopefully you out here next year
> *


I CAN TELL BIG DAWG THE PICTURES SPEAK FOR THEM SELFS....!! FO SHO I BE OUT THERE NEXT YEAR SUPPORTING YOU GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 18 2009, 10:27 AM~14804212
> *QVO DRIFTER!!! WHATS CRACKEN ON UR SIDE OF TOWN?? U STILL ROLLIN OUT HERE IN SEPTEMBER??
> 
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD EXCEPT MY HEALTH  BUT ILL BE ALLRIGHT PERRO....HELL YEAH ILL BE OUT THERE IN 2 WEEKS FROM NOW....I KNOW YOU GONNA COME TO LOS AND GET FADED WITH THE CREW


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: COOL SPOT!!!


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

THAT SHIT TURNED OUT KOOL! THE SPOTS ALRIGHT, AND IF THE COPS DONT TRIP THERE THEN FUCK IT. FROM WHAT I GOT AT THE MEETING WITH THE CITY IT SOUNDS LIKE THEY JUST DONT WANT US AT THE PALMS ANYMORE. SO IF US GOING THERE GETS THE COPS OFF OUR BACK, THEN IM DOWN. THAT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. GRACIAS TO MILLENIUM, AND STRICTLY FAMILY!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

great turn out had a great time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MAH NUCCA RIC uffin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

KEEP'EM COMIN RICK....... :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

nice pics rick


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks bro, tryin to hurry up and post most of them so i can start workin on my lil sisters video real quick lol :no: :no: its all good


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

thats pretty much it


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

what up family? looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Aug 18 2009, 06:31 PM~14808929
> *THAT SHIT TURNED OUT KOOL! THE SPOTS ALRIGHT,  AND IF THE COPS DONT TRIP THERE THEN FUCK IT. FROM WHAT I GOT AT THE MEETING WITH THE CITY IT SOUNDS LIKE THEY JUST DONT WANT US AT THE PALMS ANYMORE. SO IF US GOING THERE GETS THE COPS OFF OUR BACK, THEN IM DOWN. THAT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. GRACIAS TO MILLENIUM, AND STRICTLY FAMILY!
> *



I AGREE. THE TURN OUT WAS COOL. BUT IF IT'S GOING TO A BE AN AGREED CHOSEN PERMINANT SPOT. IT SHOULD BE HIGHLY RECOMMENDED TO THE CITY OFFICIALS THAT THE LOWRIDERS NEED THE GRASS ACCESS TO USE THAT PARK TO USE IT'S FULL POTENTIAL FOR PICNICS AND FUTURE CAR SHOWS THAT THEY THE COMMITTEE THEMSELVES STATED IT CAN HAPPEN THERE. IF NOT YOU'LL JUST BE SELLING YOURSELVES SHORT COMPARED TO THE {PALMS} WITH LITTLE ROOM ACCESS FOR ANY EVENT AT THE NEW LOCATION.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 18 2009, 09:54 PM~14812323
> *what up family? looks like you guys had a good time.
> *


what up LA rydr were have you been


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 18 2009, 09:56 PM~14812348
> *what up LA rydr were have you been
> *



chillin...just waiting to start school in a few weeks...whats up with you man?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 18 2009, 10:01 PM~14812413
> *chillin...just waiting to start school in a few weeks...whats up with you man?
> *


kicking it homie what school you starting


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

imma go to school to become a nurse...


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 18 2009, 10:55 PM~14812331
> *I AGREE. THE TURN OUT WAS COOL. BUT IF IT'S GOING TO A BE AN AGREED CHOSEN PERMINANT SPOT. IT SHOULD BE HIGHLY RECOMMENDED TO THE CITY OFFICIALS THAT THE LOWRIDERS NEED THE GRASS ACCESS TO USE THAT PARK TO USE IT'S FULL POTENTIAL FOR PICNICS AND FUTURE CAR SHOWS THAT THEY THE COMMITTEE THEMSELVES STATED IT CAN HAPPEN THERE. IF NOT YOU'LL JUST BE SELLING YOURSELVES SHORT COMPARED TO THE {PALMS} WITH LITTLE ROOM ACCESS FOR ANY EVENT AT THE NEW LOCATION.
> *



*THIS WAS JUST A TRY OUT BUT TO OUR UNDERSTADING WE COULD PARK ON THE GRASS WITH THE RIGHT PERMIT AND DEPOSIT INCASE SOMEONE FUCKS UP THE GRASS BUT ITS IN THE WORKS*.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

NEXT YEAR WILL BE ALOT BETTER...DEPENDING ON WHERE WE END UP WITH THIS NEXT MEETING


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 19 2009, 12:42 AM~14813250
> *THIS WAS JUST A TRY OUT BUT TO OUR UNDERSTADING WE COULD PARK ON THE GRASS WITH THE RIGHT PERMIT AND DEPOSIT INCASE SOMEONE FUCKS UP THE GRASS BUT ITS IN THE WORKS.
> *



TTT! ON THAT! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## dayyummCYNTHIA (Aug 19, 2009)

* Just wanted to THANK YOU GUYs and LADIES For THE GOOD TIMES THIS PAST WEEKEND!! Definately a GOOD TURN OUT!! definately will track the meeting with Councilman Reyes! Have a good one! :biggrin:*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 19 2009, 12:09 PM~14817961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

no one else has pics out there


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dam that shit had me bustin up lmao good catch wicked lmao


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 19 2009, 04:08 PM~14820370
> *no one else has pics out there
> *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 19 2009, 11:19 PM~14824466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up mike


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 19 2009, 10:19 PM~14824466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A TRIP, THIS CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS ACTUALLY SMILLING..... :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 20 2009, 01:34 PM~14828560
> *ITS A TRIP, THIS CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS ACTUALLY SMILLING..... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: YEAH YOUR RITE! :uh: KINDA LIKE THIS! :cheesy:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 20 2009, 12:34 PM~14828560
> *ITS A TRIP, THIS CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS ACTUALLY SMILLING..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 20 2009, 11:34 AM~14828560
> *ITS A TRIP, THIS CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS ACTUALLY SMILLING..... :biggrin:
> *


x2 IT IS SMILLING :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

you fools got to much time on your hands lol


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 21 2009, 11:34 AM~14838787
> *you fools got to much time on your hands lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Aug 21 2009, 12:36 AM~14835662
> *x2 IT IS SMILLING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






:roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:no: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

sum pix i took


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

sick as rides everyone!!!


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

NICE PICS MR.CUERVO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Aug 23 2009, 08:59 PM~14859185
> *NICE PICS MR.CUERVO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I have more to post lol !!!
Sick rides to say d least congrats on d show!hopefully I can make it out to d west coast again for next years!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@Aug 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14859377
> *I have more to post lol !!!
> Sick rides to say d least congrats on d show!hopefully I can make it out to d west coast again for next years!!
> *


DEFINATELY SUM NICE PICE CUERVO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 24 2009, 08:51 AM~14862621
> *DEFINATELY SUM NICE PICE CUERVO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!
> 
> *



Thnx a bunch!
The pix I took are just a reflection of the sick as work that goes into the sick as rides that were they're on dat sunny southern Cali Sunday afternoon!
Lol


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 24 2009, 11:20 AM~14864161
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up shooter


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 24 2009, 12:23 PM~14864192
> *what up shooter
> *




*QVO HERE JUST CHILIN HOW WAS DA SHOW?*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 24 2009, 11:27 AM~14864231
> *QVO HERE JUST CHILIN HOW WAS DA SHOW?
> *


it was good homie


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

WAD UP STRICTLY FAMILY AND FREINDS NEXT LEVEL CC IS HAVING A CAR SHOW ON SEPTEMBER 6 2009 AT THE WHSE IN LYNWOOD CA. THE ADDRESS IS 2535 INDUSTRY WY THE TIME IS 8-4 CAR SHOW 49-59 60-70 1ST 2ND PLACE 3 TIER TROPHY 3RD PLACE RAFFLE LIVE ENTERTAINMENT GIFTS PAC FOR KIDS VENDOR BOOTH AVAILABLE HOPP SINGLE DOUBLE RADICAL 1ST PL $400.00 AN A THREE TIER TROPY 2ND PLACE TROPHY 3RD PLACE. PRE REGISTRATION FORMS AVAILABLE CALL JAY AT 310-800-6499. I WANT TO PERSONALLY INVITE UR CLUB THANK U AN HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Aug 26 2009, 11:32 AM~14887183
> *http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
> CHECK THIS OUT!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

BRING SOME OF THOSE PRETTY CARS TOO


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Aug 26 2009, 03:43 PM~14889659
> *BRING SOME OF THOSE PRETTY CARS TOO
> *


u no the big M will be out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

MORE pix from d show!!!


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

me and a sick bomba


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*good pix*


----------

